
EU copyright reform proposes search engines pay for snippets - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/world/2016/08/26/eu-copyright-reform-proposes-search-engines-pay-for-snippets/
======
mtmail
It also backfired in Germany: newspapers required payment for news snippets,
Google removed those newspapers, newspapers granted a free exception for
Google. The real losers were all the smaller players that didn't get the
exception.

And now it looks like Germany wants to put that to the European level.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancillary_copyright_for_press_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancillary_copyright_for_press_publishers)
"Merkel also announced that she would push the idea at the European level"
"[...] contradicting reassurances from Andrus Ansip that no link tax would be
introduced"

